# Verkaufe CS GO Beta Key



## rider210 (28. April 2012)

Verkaufe einen Key für die Beta von Counterstrike Global Offensive.
dachte so an c a 30 euro. (bei ebay werden sie nicht unter 35 euro gehandelt bis 60 euro)
bei interesse melden.


----------



## chiubiu (28. April 2012)

Gehandelt werden und effektiv gekauft werden sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe  - ist bei dem Preis denn schon das schlussendliche Spiel dabei  ?
Viel Glück dir jedenfalls beim Verkauf!


----------



## rider210 (28. April 2012)

Natürlich ist das schlussendliche Spiel nicht dabei.
Hier handelt es sich um eine Closed Beta, wird bei einem "solchen" Spiel also auch dementsprechend gehandelt.
Und wenn ich von gehandelt rede meine ich auch verkauft. Kannst ja bei ebay gucken. Da steht ja immer wieviel die Verkäufer an den Keys verkauft haben
und wie gesagt, mit 30 Euro bin ich (sofern ebay) nicht unterboten.
Da auch nicht damit gerechnet wird, dass das Spiel noch 2012 erscheint wird die Beta wohl ne ganze Weile laufen.


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2012)

Mal von der preislichen Sache abgesehen, ist es aber nicht erlaubt Betakeys zu verkaufen ...


----------



## rider210 (28. April 2012)

wieso denn das?


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2012)

Weil, so wie in anderen Beta NDA´s, auch in der von CS Go höchstwahrscheinlich drinnen stehen wird, dass das Übertragen von Betazugängen auf andere Personen und somit auch der Verkauf von Betakeys nicht gestattet ist.

Aber wer liest sich so Zeug auch schon durch?


----------



## chbdiablo (28. April 2012)

Die Dinger werden übrigens für etwa 12-20 $ gehandelt.
Falls du für 30 € einen Käufer findest hast du entweder viel Glück oder der Käufer hat nicht viel Ahnung


----------



## rider210 (29. April 2012)

wenn du mir sagst wo ich welche für 12$-20 $ findest kaufe ich direkt 10 stück


----------



## smooth1980 (29. April 2012)

Maximal 10 Euro bekommt man so nen Key so ziemlich überall. Ich persönlich würde nie für ne Beta only Geld hinblättern.


----------



## chbdiablo (29. April 2012)

Steam-Forum oder Steamtrades.


----------



## rider210 (29. April 2012)

den key gibts auch auf den seiten nirgends günstiger.
poste mir nen link oder hör auf son schwachsinn zu erzählen.
@ *smooth1980* weisste wieiviel mich das interessiert was du kaufen würdest oder nicht?

wenn ihr kein interesse habt spamt doch bitte nicht den thread hier zu. danke!


----------



## rider210 (29. April 2012)

ist verkauft!


----------

